
Open Letter to Shareholders from Michael Dell - niyazpk
http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/uscorp1/secure/shareholder-letter?c=us&l=en&s=corp&cs=uscorp1
======
grannyg00se
"After one of the most thorough processes in history..."

What? Is there a qualifier missing there? Or maybe it really was among the
most thorough processes in history by any measure. How is process thoroughness
even measured?

